# SWAT 2019 aftermath



## dfowler13 (Sep 4, 2019)

Okay, so who all went to SWAT this year? I wasn't able to make it due to work, but I'm curious to know how things turned out. Wow... no pun intended. Lol Tell me about you meeting people from the forums or even your favorite workshop/seminar. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 4, 2019)

I snuck in incognito, bought wood, and adios'ed it back to Houston.... attempting to destroy some maple burl into a kuksa... got a bit of nice wood to play with but missed all of he WB folks....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 4, 2019)

David, I didn't make it. Real sorry about that. I had hopes of meeting a bunch of new people. But, it wasn't going to happen this year. There will be next year. I'm a little more educated now, so next year will be easier to deal with........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2019)

https://woodbarter.com/threads/swat-2019-pics.39684/


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2019)

My favorite workshop was Rebecca DeGroot's. She did one on making a walking bowl. I went to it because my child is a big fan of her work, and Rebecca is my friend. I really didn't think I would ever make one, but after seeing how she did it I do plan on doing it, it's really cool and she did an excellent job teaching how to do them. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 4, 2019)

Never heard of Rebecca, but just looked up some of her work. Holey cow! Her work is fantastic. Definitely going to have to try and make something like that in time to display with the rest of the Halloween decorations. 

Now to do some research and figure out how to reverse engineer something in that "genre".


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Never heard of Rebecca, but just looked up some of her work. Holey cow! Her work is fantastic. Definitely going to have to try and make something like that in time to display with the rest of the Halloween decorations.
> 
> Now to do some research and figure out how to reverse engineer something in that "genre".



Tim, I'll send you some info tonight after work. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> David, I didn't make it. Real sorry about that. I had hopes of meeting a bunch of new people. But, it wasn't going to happen this year. There will be next year. I'm a little more educated now, so next year will be easier to deal with........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Yeah, I read about your predicament. Sorry to hear about your troubles, Jerry. I didn't make it either, but definitely next year. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Sep 5, 2019)

:) Thanks for the link to the other thread, Tony. I hate that I didn't get to go, but definitely next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 8, 2019)

Did make it there on Saturday as planned. May have gotten someone started on the edge of the vortex-----swmbo told me on the way there--"I want to turn a pen", she_ liked_ it. Guess where that is going.....
It was right close to my birthday and some things were on "sale" plus there wasn't any shipping, sooooo….. plastic took a little hurting.
Started with the Robust booth--bought a box toolrest from Brent--always nice talking to him and finding accessories that I can use.
I've been wanting to do some fluting and have been in the throes of designing a device, so I bought a Flute Master--looking forward to set it up in the near future. That, and I happened by the Frugal booth and bought a vacuum chuck outfit---had also been figuring how to cobble together a homemade rig & his price was right---now my brain can have a rest.
No pics yet of setup---am in shop "cleanup" mode--- think I must'a caught a virus or something.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Did make it there on Saturday as planned. May have gotten someone started on the edge of the vortex-----swmbo told me on the way there--"I want to turn a pen", she_ liked_ it. Guess where that is going.....
> It was right close to my birthday and some things were on "sale" plus there wasn't any shipping, sooooo….. plastic took a little hurting.
> Started with the Robust booth--bought a box toolrest from Brent--always nice talking to him and finding accessories that I can use.
> I've been wanting to do some fluting and have been in the throes of designing a device, so I bought a Flute Master--looking forward to set it up in the near future. That, and I happened by the Frugal booth and bought a vacuum chuck outfit---had also been figuring how to cobble together a homemade rig & his price was right---now my brain can have a rest.
> No pics yet of setup---am in shop "cleanup" mode--- think I must'a caught a virus or something.



I'm anxious to see some fluting David! I went with every intention of buying a frugal chuck (already have a pump thanks to @Bigdrowdy1), but other shiny things came up first.......


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 8, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Did make it there on Saturday as planned. May have gotten someone started on the edge of the vortex-----swmbo told me on the way there--"I want to turn a pen", she_ liked_ it. Guess where that is going.....
> It was right close to my birthday and some things were on "sale" plus there wasn't any shipping, sooooo….. plastic took a little hurting.
> Started with the Robust booth--bought a box toolrest from Brent--always nice talking to him and finding accessories that I can use.
> I've been wanting to do some fluting and have been in the throes of designing a device, so I bought a Flute Master--looking forward to set it up in the near future. That, and I happened by the Frugal booth and bought a vacuum chuck outfit---had also been figuring how to cobble together a homemade rig & his price was right---now my brain can have a rest.
> *No pics yet of setup---am in shop "cleanup" mode--- think I must'a caught a virus or something. *




Well, I'm pretty sure you didn't catch it from Tony! Maybe you should go breathe heavily on him, give him a kiss, or something, and see if it's really contagious!! 

Congrats on the new toys, and getting the boss interested. You have a benchtop lathe for turning pens, or you looking at Christmas presents now before she takes the PowerMatic over? Fluting can be really interesting, layered fluting can be absolutely mind boggling! Have a few calls from a gentleman that was heavily into layered fluting on his calls, truly amazing work, and he was turning on a Shop Smith.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 8, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure you didn't catch it from Tony! Maybe you should go breathe heavily on him, give him a kiss, or something, and see if it's really contagious!!
> 
> Congrats on the new toys, and getting the boss interested. You have a benchtop lathe for turning pens, or you looking at Christmas presents now before she takes the PowerMatic over? Fluting can be really interesting, layered fluting can be absolutely mind boggling! Have a few calls from a gentleman that was heavily into layered fluting on his calls, truly amazing work, and he was turning on a Shop Smith.



Haha. Offered her to use one of the lathes— after all ya can do small things on a big lathe——Nope! She said—- it’s just _toooo messy _in your shop. (I’ll clean up, but leave it just disheveled enough )
And, do have the small HF lathe— SIL has been “holding” it for a while. Now just to get the necessary accessories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

